# Changing rear wheel bearing - hex bolt rusted shut - B4 Passat



## SSheikh (Jul 19, 2000)

My rear wheel bearings are completely shot. The running surfaces of the cylinders have scores and dents on them. Trying to replace them but I cant get the brake carrier bolts to open. #5.








These are 8mm hex socket head bolts. Access to one is partially obstructed by the axle beam (#1). An 8mm L wrench might fit but I don't have one. The other is rusted shut. My socket set torques to the point of breaking but the bolt doesn't give. I don't see how an L wrench would be able to open it either. Don't have access to the threads from anywhere so I can spray some penetrate on it.
There isn't even enough room to drill them out. May be able to dremel the heads off but its very tight working quarters and my dremel is dead. 
I can't take the disc off without taking the carrier off first and I can't get to the rear bearing without taking the disc off. 
Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Borz (Apr 18, 2005)

i took the brakes off a burnt 'rado last winter, and all i used was my 8m allen key and a wrench on it (a small pipe would work too) for extra leverage, they make one hell of a crack noise when they break free too.... i think i punched that car a few times taking those brakes off.


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Borz)*

I just took these bolts off last night
I used the 8mm L wrench/key
Then , using the bottem end of my 3 ft breaking bar (there is a whole in it) i pulled back and then SNAP
I was like, what the hell!!!!

and then I could get the bolt off by hand


----------



## itkonen (Jan 19, 2006)

Just make sure you have a good quality hex L-wrench. That is the main issue in getting them out and not breking them inside. 
If you have patience, you can use some metal stick against the bolt and knock it with a small hammer for a while before twisting it open. This helps the rust to "break" loose. 
They are very tight anyway, so you will propably need somthing to add extra length to the wrench. And then they snap open with a loud snap










_Modified by itkonen at 8:55 PM 11-16-2006_


----------

